# Few pics from last nights frogging .



## dickyknee (Sep 17, 2009)

Went for a bit of a walk in the back yard last night ...

Litoria citropa Blue mountains tree frog 






Litoria phyllochroa Green leaf frog 





Litoria phyllochroa Green leaf frog

















Litoria citropa Blue mountains tree frog 















Litoria citropa Blue mountains tree frog





Litoria littlejohni Littlejohns tree frog 





Litoria citropa Blue mountains tree frog 





Litoria peronii Perons tree frog


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 17, 2009)

aswome mate,looks like a good night for it


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 17, 2009)

Cracking pics mate. The ones i photographed with my memory last night came up just as good..........damn you battery, DAMN YOU!!!!


----------



## JasonL (Sep 17, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> Cracking pics mate. The ones i photographed with my memory last night came up just as good..........damn you battery, DAMN YOU!!!!



Post up some of your memory pics Josh :lol: :lol: don't damb the battery, damb the brain that left it in the charger.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Sep 17, 2009)

Great photos, I'm glad you found littlejohni. The small brown frog with yellow and black in the groin is a Whistling Tree Frog (Litoria verreauxi verreauxi). Did you get that Litoria peroni calling or shots of the groin markings?

Aaron


----------



## JasonL (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on the verreauxi Aaron, I was not very familiar with that species... the peronii were calling nearby, not that particular one, it was found in a dry area near a small pool of tadpoles, that looked to me (that doesn't mean much) to be peroni, the frog was sitting on very light coloured ground, matching in to the point where it almost became part of it as we walked past


----------



## JasonL (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Dicky, post up pics of the highlight of the night!!! my caterpillar...


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice pics! What is the brown lumpy frog after the Peron's? Also what's the frog after that, the last pic with the blue spots near it's blurter. 

Nice Peron's too. Check out my pics of one in my yard, in a thread the other day in this section, shows a fair bit of colour difference to yours, darker & with flouro yellow near hips.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 17, 2009)

Here you go Jason , one capatiller pic


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 17, 2009)

froggyboy86 said:


> Great photos, I'm glad you found littlejohni. The small brown frog with yellow and black in the groin is a Whistling Tree Frog (Litoria verreauxi verreauxi). Did you get that Litoria peroni calling or shots of the groin markings?
> 
> Aaron



Cheers , had no idea what that one was , did not hear that one calling and as Jason said it was barely noticeable as it blended in very well .


----------



## JasonL (Sep 17, 2009)

female lesueurii


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 17, 2009)

OH Love the tree frogs and the leaf frogs!  and that caterpillar is AWESOME too!


----------



## JasonL (Sep 17, 2009)

I didn't realise it had blue dots down it's side, I also didn't realise it was eating the end of the stick...


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 17, 2009)

I knew about the dots , but not the stick eating ..... nice pic .


----------



## JasonL (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## JasonL (Sep 17, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> I knew about the dots , but not the stick eating ..... nice pic .



Us colourblind folk have to look really really hard at things....makes frog iding really easy too :lol:


----------



## Brettix (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like you had a top night guys,great shots dicky


----------



## DDALDD (Sep 17, 2009)

The pics are cracking, turned out great. Must be the cameras


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 17, 2009)

Cheers Brett .
Didier wheres your pics ?


----------



## wranga (Sep 18, 2009)

im not a frog person, but great shots as allways brett


----------



## FAY (Sep 18, 2009)

Fantastic shots guys.
If it is called a Blue Mountains Frog..what is it doing down here ? LOL


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 18, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Fantastic shots guys.
> If it is called a Blue Mountains Frog..what is it doing down here ? LOL



Its on vacation Fay .

Cheers Wranga .


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 18, 2009)

Great photos, you'r pretty good with the camera.


----------



## DDALDD (Sep 18, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Cheers Brett .
> Didier wheres your pics ?




They can't compare to what you guys took, but here's some that turned out alright. Different angles on the same event  Your colours are so much more vivid.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 18, 2009)

Amazing pics guys


----------



## brigo (Sep 18, 2009)

love the pics, especially the citropa trying to disturb the pair lol


----------



## Curly56 (Sep 18, 2009)

Absolutely top class fantastic photographs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## James..94 (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome photos


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 20, 2009)

hobbo said:


> aswome mate,looks like a good night for it


 great pics ...but I wanted to say I LOVE YA HOBBS :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
(still waiting for them mankini pics too  )


----------

